

Sex domain gets official approval - nickluft
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/10412765.stm

======
puredemo
The thing that concerns me about this tld is the potential for more
puritanical groups to attempt to push any and all "adult" content onto it,
then legislate access restrictions. It has the potential to be a vector
against network neutrality.

I hope this is really about convenience and not backroom censorship.

~~~
tomjen3
I had the same fear as you, but lets be real - if they wanted to outlaw porn,
they don't have to put in on a special domain first, they could just outlaw
it.

On the other hand, this allows schools and companies to much easier block
porn. It also gives parents a real choice in what to allow their kids to
access (personally I don't mind my future kids look at porn, but I would like
the opertunity to block it anyway as it would be a good motivation for them to
learn some computer skills).

~~~
fname
_if they wanted to outlaw porn, they don't have to put in on a special domain
first, they could just outlaw it_

Yes, but having it moved to a TLD that can more easily be filtered makes that
transition that much easier. I think the real push will be to legislate that
all adult content be moved to the XXX domain... at least in the US.

------
drallison
Seems to me that this decision just transfers $$$ into the hands of the TLD
operator. Porn website operators will now want to buy example.xxx as well as
example.com and example.net and so forth. Non-porn operators may want to buy
anotherexample.xxx to protect their anotherexample.com name.

~~~
nickluft
Yup. The more TLDs there are, the more you have to buy. Perhaps that it the
silly thing about domain names. The meat of the domain is the domainname not
the tld;. When I have explained to non-techies why they should buy the
yourname.org yourname.com etc. they find it complicated.

Perhaps I should be able to just buy yourname and all the tlds associated with
it.

